# osram bulbs..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys, 
has anyone tried these bulbs before:










can get the pair for < £10 at work so not bad if they are any good..

kev


----------



## Gers-punto (Jan 30, 2010)

these are great bulbs at great value.. i fitted them to my car before my hids and a lot of people couldnt tell when i changed over


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I've not got the blue ones, just the normal white, but for the price they are great and outshine the OEM's.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I've heard alot of good things about these bulbs, but not yet tried them. I've got the Phillips version in my car.

For the money, you've not much too lose :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Never used those particular lamps but used to sell the brand osram to local councils for street lighting and the brand was a popular choice by the councils for there build quality.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys, will give them a go me thinks. i'll see if i can get some better side light ones as well


----------



## Gers-punto (Jan 30, 2010)

a good idea with these would be upgrade your side light to led units would look great with these bulbs


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I've just upgraded my sidelight bulbs to l.e.d's from http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/. They were quite expensive at nearly £16 including delivery, but are now nearly as bright as the headlights on some older cars, and perfectly matched to my xenons. The reason they were so expensive is there higher resistance, as to not bring up a warning on the DIS. I then got a bit carried away and replaced all the interior bulbs with l.e.d's aswell so its a bright white light when I unlock the car/open the door.:

Ryan


----------



## muddy911 (Mar 29, 2009)

RyanJon said:


> I've just upgraded my sidelight bulbs to l.e.d's from http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/. They were quite expensive at nearly £16 including delivery, but are now nearly as bright as the headlights on some older cars, and perfectly matched to my xenons. The reason they were so expensive is there higher resistance, as to not bring up a warning on the DIS. I then got a bit carried away and replaced all the interior bulbs with l.e.d's aswell so its a bright white light when I unlock the car/open the door.:
> 
> Ryan


you got exact links, im intrigued


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I've currently got the Phillips bulbs but for a tenner, that can't be bad!

Also got the sidelight LED's from Ultra LED's... They are called Tower LED's and come in 9 or 15 LED versions (got the 9's in although have a pair of the 15 versions sitting around somewhere....VERY good indeed (even done all the dash bulbs with them now ).


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys. if these LED sidelight bulbs glow white, wouldn't it look a bit odd with blue-ish main/dip beam bulbs?


----------



## Gers-punto (Jan 30, 2010)

nope because they will have a very slight blue hue off them aswell and will match perfectly


----------



## OfficerKitson (Jul 18, 2009)

Great bulbs, nuff said


----------



## muddy911 (Mar 29, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> thanks guys. if these LED sidelight bulbs glow white, wouldn't it look a bit odd with blue-ish main/dip beam bulbs?


i had white leds in a car once with normal headlights, because the led's were so white, they actually looked blue


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

White LEDs for the sidelights Kev - ebay :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

> you got exact links, im intrigued


These ones don't bring a warning up in my Driver Information System (DIS)

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/uh6w25w-bax9-offset-pins-pairver-30brighter-p-1967.html

Does the fiesta have blown bulb warnings flash up on the dash?

If it does, most bulbs will bring up a warning so be careful what you buy!....you don't want to end up buying twice!

Ryan


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the input guys, i paid for the osram h4's today, i'll see about fitting them at the weekend and will let you know how i get on. i'll leave the sidelights for now as im more bothered about main ones tbh


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I want to upgrade my Bulbs but then I open the bonnet and see how much s need to be taken off to get the the bulbs I think "Fu5k it":lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I want to upgrade my Bulbs but then I open the bonnet and see how much s need to be taken off to get the the bulbs I think "Fu5k it":lol:


:lol: that said, ive got to unbolt the coolant tank and move it to one side to get to the off side headlight and squeeze between the battery and slam panel to get to the near side headlight. looks fairly easy as im not going to mess about taking the light out a then having the beam reset like i did on my other fiesta


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well, i finally got the bulbs fitted:










not a great pic, but they are much whiter now and the light is brighter too (will get a better night time pic over the weekend)

also fitted my leather gear gaiter, much better than the original one imo

before:
(old pic)









after:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gear gator is so much better Kev those rubber ringed ones are torcher to clean lol.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Gear gator is so much better Kev those rubber ringed ones are torcher to clean lol.


agree, reminded me of a cv joint gaiter too..


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry to dig up this topic!
I have a question about Osram Cool Blue w5w. Tried a lamp on the plate light just to compare with the lamp that came with the car that is also Osram. Really nice! But then, when I was taking out the cool blue lamp, I notice that was hotter than the other. So my question: Is this normal? There's no problem?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mini has the Phillips silver visions very good , but for new motor fogs I got gp thunders 7500k from us fantastic bulbs


----------

